# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Merinal, a gift for a friendof mine

## Sturch

My friend created an Inkarnate map for his D&D campaign. I decided to hand draw him a version for his birthday! Let me know what you think  :Smile:

----------


## TimetoDraw

Lovely map with a playful feel to it. Nice penwork.

----------


## wminish

Great map, the style is nice and simple and nice clean lines. The name labels are looking very good as well.

----------


## Sturch

Thank you!

----------


## Sturch

Thanks for the feedback!

----------


## rdanhenry

That's a really nice border.

----------

